# Who are you??(people)



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

hey welcome!! i live in GA too! :lol:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

really? Thats cool what part of georgia are you from?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Walker county area


----------

